# Abandoned pigeon. Seems to be about 28 days old.



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys.

I recently found an abandoned pigeon near my work. I originally saw him in the morning, and kept an eye on him for about 8 hours. The parents never came back to feed him (and there weren't actually any pigeons in the area). Seeing that it was going to be about -5 degrees overnight (celcius), I decided to bring him home. I brought him into the shop at around 8 PM (It's now 2 in the morning).

I haven't actually seen him feed for a while (he's been sleeping). I tossed in a bit of damp bread and he seemed to peck at it and swallow it (though I can't be sure). And he's ignored the small bowl of water I placed with him.

Basically what I need to know is if he's old enough to feed himself yet, or if I'm going to have to find a syringe and feed him?
Also, if I do have to feed him, how often should I feed him, and what and how much?

Either way, I've attached some pictures to make it easier for anyone who has any advice.

The last picture is actually the (very recent) present it left while crawling around my desk, for anyone who can actually tell someting from the colour of the droppings. He's now resting on a warm towel on the sofa.

Either way, I don't have any pigeon feed, but I do have budgie/parakeet feed (the ingredients listed are canary grass seeds, white prosso millet, oat groats, and mineral oil). Would this be OK to feed him? And if he doesn't eat it himself can I feed this to him?

Thanks in advance for any help! Really appreciated.

P.S. As far as behaviour goes, he does climb onto my hand when I extend it (which I find odd) and when he's on, he does flap his wings about quite a bit but never really tries to take off. And he's also preening himself.


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, and I guessed the age through this website here:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

lol Another correction. I meant to say 23 days old. Not 28.


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, that is a young one - and you certainly saved its life by bringing it in. Watching for the parents for 8 hours was a good move. 

That said, yes, this baby needs feeding, and baby bird food, not just seeds. He's not quite ready for seeds, though it's good if he learns to peck at them.

These are the things you'll want to pick up at the pet store, baby bird food, and a large syringe. There's a variety of ways to feed them, but some variation of "tube full of food mush" and "soft rubbery covering with a cut or a hole to shove their beak into" are the common trends.

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/165797594SYYRWL

http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1296321776044786621yjdNTz has really good notes on quantities. 

Here's one that suggests trying to feed pigeons that age some peas or corn pieces:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-baby-pigeon-about-20-days-old-what-to-feed-it-32374.html

Here's a link to a feeding methods thread: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/various-methods-to-feed-young-squabs-9682.html


Here's a couple videos that will help. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eG0gxWgMUs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGRunGrOrvI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s&NR=1

you can see they REALLY want to shove their beaks into something to eat. 

Try and get something in him soon, especially if he hasn't eaten in a day (or more!) As for amounts, other people with more practical experience than me can chime in....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good advise from ceren.
Where are you located in case we have a member or resource for you in your area?


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, he/she is not the easiest thing to feed. lol

The pigeon does feed itself on the seeds, but it seems to prefer one seed out of the mix and won't eat anything else. And it really won't let me feed it any peas. I'm in Canda and actually can't go out until tomorrow to pick up any other food for it (someone has my car).

Would I have to actually force its beak open and place the food in its throat? Or is he/she OK munching on the one seed? It does actually drink on its own as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Actually the baby needs about a tablespoon of seed, 4 times a day. You initially have to gently pry the beak open if you feed them seed, put a few seeds in at a time-(if it's a pea, only one), behind the tongue and then allow baby to swallow. Once they get used to it and they know their bellies are getting filled it is not so bad.

You should leave a nice deep spill proof dish of seeds around for him to practice, but he needs help to eat until he picks up and actually swallows one seed right after the other.

I'm glad he is drinking on his own, and PLEASE do feed him, once he has had a tablespoon of seed make sure he drinks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Actually the baby needs about a tablespoon of seed, 4 times a day. You initially have to gently pry the beak open if you feed them seed, put a few seeds in at a time-(if it's a pea, only one), behind the tongue and then allow baby to swallow. Once they get used to it and they know their bellies are getting filled it is not so bad.
> 
> You should leave a nice deep spill proof dish of seeds around for him to practice, but he needs help to eat until he picks up and actually swallows one seed right after the other.
> 
> I'm glad he is drinking on his own, and PLEASE do feed him, once he has had a tablespoon of seed make sure he drinks.


use your fingers to peck at the seeds in the bowl while it watches before you give it some seeds
thats will help it learn to eat on its own


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, he's actually eating on his own now, along with drinking.

But it's the same thing. He uses his beak to pick around a few of the seeds and only eats one variety. lol

I was just wondering because one of the threads said that he'll need other nutrients such as from peas. But he refuses to eat them. I have actually raised a few parrots, but they took after fruits and vegetables without a problem.

Should I be worried or just let him pick around the other seeds in the mix and eat what he wants?

Also, he seems slightly lazy. Sleeps quite often. Is that to be expected as well?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is too young to be eating enough on his own. Also at this age he should be more active and not be sleeping that much anymore. He might be starved and dehydrated.
Purchase some baby bird formula from the pet store and a feeding syringe and start feeding the baby 10-15 cc's three to four times a day. He will get the nutrition and hydration from the formula.
Another option is to purchase pellets, the medium sized ones like for African Grays, soak them in water and feed them to him one by one. Open his beak with your index and thumb and place the pellets (or pea or corn) in his mouth, he will swallow it on his own.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

As Reti says, you can also defrost corn and peas and feed him 30-40 pieces. Gently pry open the beak and place each piece at the back of the throat. It will probably take a while to feed all those pieces the first few times but the birds needs your support.


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, since he struggles a bit, I'm going to ease him into it. One piece every minute or so.

Should I feed him some dry lentils as well? Uncooked, right?


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been feeding her for a bit now, letting her drink on her own, since she knows how to do that. I just place her favourite seeds into the water dish and she goes in after them, and then realizes it's water. Her memory doesn't seem to be the best. lol

Either way, I'd say I have about 20 peas in her now, and I'll feed her a bit more after she has some water in her system. Her crop feels a bit gritty and full and she's definitely balooned up a bit. Is this normal? There really isn't a risk of overfeeding is there?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can feed some lentils as well.
Make sure he is getting enough water. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SiLv3R said:


> I've been feeding her for a bit now, letting her drink on her own, since she knows how to do that. I just place her favourite seeds into the water dish and she goes in after them, and then realizes it's water. Her memory doesn't seem to be the best. lol
> 
> Either way, I'd say I have about 20 peas in her now, and I'll feed her a bit more after she has some water in her system. Her crop feels a bit gritty and full and she's definitely balooned up a bit. Is this normal? There really isn't a risk of overfeeding is there?


You need to make sure the crop empties after each meal, and do make sure the baby drinks after you feed the peas. You might also get some (human grade or avian) probiotics to helps with digestion and get some good gut flora in the digestive track.


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys.

A new development.

So for the past two weeks, the bird was fine. It was feeding itself more, so that I had to feed it less and less everytime. And the last feeding (yesterday) was after a day or two.

Anyways, for the past few days, I started to notice some disturbing symptoms. It's head would lull to the side, it's movements have become increasingly disoriented, and it's too the point that if it's neck torsions upside down, it can't keep it's bearings and just flops about until someone can right it.

Now through all my research, I've found out that this is possible paramyxovirus. And I'm aware that it's untreatable, and you have to wait to see if the pigeon can cope with it, but has anyone esle here had a pigeon with this virus? Do you guys have any tips to help it along?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They can survive PMV with supportive care. 
The symptoms are suggestive of PMV but there other illnesses that can minic it.
Paratyphoid is one of them. This one is treatable and they don't survive without treatment usually.
Then there is also encephalitis, meningitis, but those are more rare and if they are bacterial they also require antibiotics.

Reti


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

There's a newer development. He was recovering very well from the PMV (the only symptom he showed was extreme nervousness), but yesterday night, while I was out, I guess he was flying around my room and very seriously injured one of his legs. He's keeping his weight off of it, and only uses it briefly if he walks. If I touch the leg, it seems that he recoils in a lot of pain. I feel terrible just looking at him. I'm not sure if it's some kind of sprain or a broken bone. Are these injuries able to heal? And can I still release him into a flock of pigeons at our local store in a few months' time or will this be debilitating?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They can't be released if they are PMV survivors as the symptoms can display at any time. 
You probably need to have him examined by a vet or rehabber.


----------



## SiLv3R (Mar 27, 2009)

It's all right that I can't release him. I was actually quite fond of him anyways. lol

He seems to have calmed down a bit now. Isn't so frightened of me.

It's just that ever since I've started taking him outside, he's become rather fond of it. It's to the point that he'll sometimes wait at the door to my room in the morning, and the second I open it, he'll run straight out. So, I sort of had my heart set on releasing him because it might have made him happy.

Either way, the problem with the foot it still there. It seems to look normal anatomically (no odd angles in the bones and such). I'll post a picture in a bit.


----------

